
Ask HN: What are the best websites you've seen in terms of design and copy? - expecto
One of my favorite sites all around is Stripe.com. It&#x27;s very simple and clean, the copy is very good and descriptive, there is color but not too much.<p>I&#x27;m working on a new site for my company and just wanting to look around at the best out there for inspiration and ideas. I&#x27;m sure there are many others besides Stripe that are as equally good or better.
======
du_bing
[https://shu.git.xin](https://shu.git.xin)

[https://xin.git.xin](https://xin.git.xin)

